

Canada's Top 100 Startups - updated list as of October 1, 2012 - vantech
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/canada-startup-index-october-2012-2012-10-01

======
engtech
Are they ranked by Alexa rank?

Maybe it should be Canada's Top 100 _WEB_ Startups? (problem with original
article)

I realize that having a successful internet presence is important to a
company, but I don't think it is the end-all measure of whether something is a
"top startup". Is it even a valid metric unless your business is in selling
advertising impressions?

    
    
      Alexa is the leading provider of free, global web metrics. Search Alexa to discover the most successful sites on the web by keyword, category, or country. Use our analytics for competitive analysis, benchmarking, market research, or business development. Use Alexa's Pro tools to optimize your company's presence on the web.

